# [SSH] Zdalna konsola - prośba o pomoc [SOLVED]

## Garrappachc

Witam,

w tej dziedzinie jestem totalnym noobem. Szukałem how-to po necie, ale nigdzie nie znalazłem niczego ciekawego.

Oto, co jest moim celem: logowanie się do mojego komputera przez host, port - załóżmy 21.

Co już zrobiłem - założyłem konto na dyndns.com, utworzyłem hosta, aktywowałem, mam przez niego dostęp z zewnątrz do rutera (chciałbym to wyłączyć, ale to nie jest w tym momencie priorytetem), przeforwardowałem porty na 192.168.1.2 (ruter jest na .1.1, ofc). Próbuję z lapka brata przez PuTTy'ego się zalogować, ale wyświetla się, że serwer odmówił połączenia. Bawiłem się /etc/ssh/ssh_config, ale niewiele stamtąd rozumiem. Proszę Was o pomoc - jak to dokładnie skonfigurować? Dodam, że jestem dzieciem neo, zmienne IP, ruter ADSL, a po tym, jak się zacząłem tym bawić (/etc/hosts jest nienaruszone, jedynie /etc/ssh/ssh_config) strasznie mi zrywa połączenie z ruterem.

Dzięki z góry i pozdrawiam.

----------

## matidz

Czesc,

1. Masz na pewno uruchomione sshd? (/etc/init.d/sshd status) a najlepiej ssh 127.0.0.1

2. Jesli "lapek brata" jest w tej samej sieci to na poczatek sprobuj telnet 192.168.2.2 22 (22=domyslny port sshd) i zobacz czy zglasza sie ssh  :Smile: 

3. sprobuj to samo co powyzej tyle ze z zewnatrz (oczywiscie odpowiednie IP - na poczatek mozesz wklepac bezposrednie IP a pozniej domene na dyndns)

Na poczatek chyba starczy  :Smile:  jak wszystkie powyzsze beda na "dziala" to bedziemy myslec dalej

----------

## Garrappachc

1. Tak;

2. Zarówno 127.0.0.1 na localu jak i 192.168.1.2 z lapka (przez Puttiego) działa;

3. I tu jest dziwna rzecz - z zewnątrz działa (spoza rutera) dwóm osobom. Mi nie działa, a poza ruter jeszcze nie miałem okazji wyskoczyć.

----------

## matidz

hmm, a moze pozostale osoby od ktorych probowales maja fajerlola  :Wink: 

sprobuj sie polaczyc z jakiegos shella

----------

## Garrappachc

YYy, zapomniałem nadmienić, iż te 2 osoby były JEDYNYMI, które próbowały  :Wink: 

Jeszcze trzeciej się udało. Wygląda to, że dostęp jest z zewnątrz, z wewnątrz nie ma.

Także chyba jest ok.

P.S. Wiecie może, jak się zabezpieczyć przed fork-bombą, która może być wykonana przez usera zalogowanego zdalnie?

----------

## matidz

hmm to Ciekawe ze z wewnatrz nie mozesz sie zalogowac.

mozesz sprobowac wylaczyc iptables i pogrzebac w konfiguracji routera

a obejscie tego problemu: mozesz dodac do /etc/hosts:

jaasdomena.dyn-dns.org 127.0.0.1

ale to wg mnie nie jest najlepsze wyjscie

a co do fork-bomby mozesz np ograniczyc liczbe procesow dla uzytkownika( np ulimit'em)

----------

## Garrappachc

No, edycja /etc/hosts nie jest rozwiązaniem problemu ;]

Ale skoro się da z zewnąŧrz, to jest ok, więcej nie trzeba.

P.S. Dzięki za tego ulimita  :Wink: 

----------

